# I have a new plan...



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

We have been doing P&P work for about 5 years now.

We went through a period about 3 years long where I only worked about 60 hours a week at the most and we made great money. My subs were averaging $35 per hour and I was able to take a few days off here and there to relax. 

For the last year or so, between working in the field, uploading pictures, invoicing, bidding work, negotiating bids, and babysitting employees, subs and customers I work about 100 hours a week and the money is no longer there to be made. One of my subs has only made just over $10,000 this year so far. 

Basically the bottom has fallen out of the market. It's like all of the banks are in collusion to set pricing and they have reached bottom and started digging. 

So about 6 months ago I set out on an odyssey to find a way to make more money for me and all the people working for me and I have finally found a way to do it that will double or even triple the amount of money we all make. 

It will involve change and since change is never easy there will be those who rebel against it, but I believe that once everyone accepts it they will come to understand that it really is for the best and ultimately they will thank me. 

It is simple, first I am going to fire everyone. Since they can make over $20,000 per year flipping burgers they can double their income just by learning to ask, “Would like to Super Size that?” 

Some of them come from a construction background they will be able to triple their income by dusting off their tool belt and hand tools and going back to framing or hanging sheetrock. 

And they will be able to make between $6,000 and $10,000 in quick cash by selling off the mowers, trailers and other lawn equipment they will not have to keep. Then they will be able to buy a spatula of the caliber used by Sponge Bob to make them an even more employable burger flipper.

As for me, I will be getting rid of all but a few residential and commercial customers and I am going to sell my extra ZTR mower. This will give me enough cash to get my truck prepared and buy what I need to accept a job in the oil fields of North Dakota. I have a lead on a job that will provide me with absolute solitude for 12 hours of each day for 4 weeks at a stretch. Then it will be home for 2 weeks before I go back for another 30 days of peace and quiet. My income will triple and my responsibilities and headaches will become almost zero. 

What is your plan?


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I think it's wise counsel to be able to have a back up plan and an out... That's the hard one. The out. I have never been more stressed in my life since I started this. I need a plan as well, or a way to manage the unmanageable.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

You can make a lot of money in the oil field.

You how ever will spend an astronomical amount just for living expenses. 

Get your own RV to live in, even at that lot rent will be 3 to 5 times higher than what you might expect.
When you go home for your 2 weeks off do the vast majority of your grocery shopping at home and bring it back with you.

I am not kidding, prices are thru the roof out there.

WM is paying $17 an hr for stockers. What do you think that does to the price of goods?
I've heard the restaurants are open less than 12 hrs per day because they cannot find enough workers.
etc etc

You'll be able to make a bunch of money but be prepared for sticker shock.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

BPWY said:


> You can make a lot of money in the oil field.
> 
> You how ever will spend an astronomical amount just for living expenses.
> 
> ...


this is true, i used to work for Pepsi as a trucker. another reason why im at this market because for the 70 hrs(70hrs max due to DOT regulation) i was putting in moving between 15-30k lbs by hand was not worth it. in the er in the first 6 months due to sciatic nerve followed by weeks to the chiropractor....remember im only 23. multiple guys left every month some chasing the oil field dream of the Dakotas. I think two out of that year and a half i was there made it...some of the stories consisted of micky d burgers being as high as $20 for a dollar menu item here, -10 to -40 degree temps, rv living or tent if you want to save that awesome paycheck or spend $3000 a month for a studio that in a complex of studios. etc etc.... nah, im staying here in florida, but idk about THIS industry though....


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

A lot of the big boys in ND, OK and TX will give you free housing in a man camp. The man camps suck but work 2 weeks on 1 week off and you will typically make 100k a yr. If you have you hazmat do the crude oil they make more money than the water haulers.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

The job I am looking at is probably the least expensive for housing. It is on site monitoring at remote pumping sites. You live in what amounts to an insulated conex box with two beds, a small kitchen, an A/C and a heater. The restroom facilities are a port-o-john. 

It is basically advanced camping. You work 12 on and 12 off for 30 days then go home for two weeks. You get to leave for three hours every three days to make a supply run, take a shower and do laundry. Kind of reminds me of being back in the Guard when we were in the field or when I was in the Navy in port sometimes. 

One of the companies I am looking at does not charge for housing and it provides plane tickets home for your two weeks. Another charges for housing and you pay for your own plane tickets, but it pays more money. It washes out to be about the same either way. 

The pay is $90k to $100k+ per year to start.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Gypsos said:


> We have been doing P&P work for about 5 years now.
> 
> We went through a period about 3 years long where I only worked about 60 hours a week at the most and we made great money. My subs were averaging $35 per hour and I was able to take a few days off here and there to relax.
> 
> ...



We seeing same trend here in Midwest. Plus national that we work with coming up with the misc orders where we have to go back and fix issue that wasn't addressed last year (per their vision), doesn't matter it didn't exist then. Oh, and not forget about grass cuts. They can do the grass cuts themselves for the prices and requirements that they want. Purchased investment properties and rehabing one now.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

To quote my daughter, "****'s getting real around here."

My son got the call and is leaving Friday for North Dakota. Today I helped him buy a few things he needed for his truck to make the trip better.

The offer was extended semi-officially to me as well. 

I am on the outs with Cyprexx. We have failed three inspections in five years. The first of this month they started the new bonus program for vendors. If you do not fail any inspections for the first 90 days after completing initial services on time you get a $50 bonus per property. 

Since this took effect we have failed about eight inspections, for BS items that should not be held against us. For example, when we completed the initials there was no power. We made sure the was a bulb in every socket. The next day there is power and one bulb is burnt out so we fail. No bonus. It was a specialty bulb that we are not required to change out without an approved bid for it. I ask if it is counted against us and am told maybe it shouldn't and the subject is changed. 

We just signed up with another company doing Freddie work. They got about two weeks to impress me or I am prepping the truck for a cold winter.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

You won't regret it. You'll sleep better and probably others will notice you seem better too.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> To quote my daughter, "****'s getting real around here."
> 
> My son got the call and is leaving Friday for North Dakota. Today I helped him buy a few things he needed for his truck to make the trip better.
> 
> ...


 I stopped work Cypricks and haven`t looked back. At the end I think I was paying to work for them.


----------

